# Boston Police Officer Shot in Quincy



## pickels (Jul 1, 2002)

QUINCY, Mass. -- A Boston police officer was shot Friday morning while attempting to serve a warrant to a Quincy man. The shooter was then barricaded inside the home, leading to a standoff with police, according to a spokesman for the Suffolk District Attorney's office. 

Boston police from the Youth Violence Task Force and Quincy police were serving a warrant to Horatio Mays at his West Street residence when the unidentified officer was shot, according to David Procopio. 

Mays was indicted last fall for assault with a firearm in Boston, Procopio said. 

The condition of the officer was not immediately known.

No further details were immediately available. (AP)


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Last thing I heard is that the officer should pull through....thank god. I think once he recovers he should be allowed some one on one time with Horatio Mays...... :twisted:


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Shoot a cop in the face then say "I give" because you're in an attic and cold.... Fu**er shoulda been brought out in a bag... News said PD brought Mays to a hospital to warm up... I hope they were just feeding the media nonsense.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

This was a young officer too, took a bullet to the jaw, from what i was told hes going to be alright, but damn that takes stones on the part of the other officers to not go in there and spray down the attic.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Mikey682 said:


> This was a young officer too, took a bullet to the jaw, from what i was told hes going to be alright, but damn that takes stones on the part of the other officers to not go in there and spray down the attic.


Thats right Mikey!
Restraint + guts = professionalism
Deuce,
Calm down Buddy! or somebody will start a website on how to get out of shooting cops!
:wink:


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2004)

They shoulda peppered the guy into submission. Just stick a big fogger can &amp; gas his ass outta there. He can't see or shoot straight if he has a mug full of boogers running down his face. 

At least put the dog up there. That's what they train them for and is less costly than losing a Police Officer. Dogs can be replaced, people can't. 

They KNEW he was up there &amp; possibly armed. I would have hated to have pulled the short straw on that one.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Dogs have feelings too...


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2004)

That's right and according to the entry team personnel, the K-9 wouldn't go up into the spider hole even after repeated attempts to push him up the ladder. Hence, the use of the slimest member of the entry team. I think that officer will start eating double helpings at chow time. :wink: 

Officer will make a full recovery and lesson/s learned.

Guinness2429


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2004)

Then they should have shot that useless dog. WTF good is the dog if it won't do what it's trainer tells it to do? I have seen BPD K-9's in action. They bite more cops than suspects. Only dogs I have seen worth their keep is the MBTA K-9's. Never met any of the S/P's dogs so I will reserve judgement on them but I hear they are quite good.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/MassachusettsCopRant/


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

HousingCop said:


> Then they should have shot that useless dog. WTF good is the dog if it won't do what it's trainer tells it to do? I have seen BPD K-9's in action. They bite more cops than suspects. Only dogs I have seen worth their keep is the MBTA K-9's. Never met any of the S/P's dogs so I will reserve judgement on them but I hear they are quite good.
> 
> /


Perhaps the dog had a just a little difficulty with the egress into the attic? Jumping up, off a ladder, into dark area? Maybe the dog had more brains than balls? You yourself said "pepper" right?

Bottom line is the cop is gonna be O.K. and I hope he enjoys his trip to the Super Bowl, he earned it!


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2004)

I have seen displays of K-9 prowess where these dogs go through car doors and simulated crawl spaces. These displays are put on by various PD's after a K-9 class graduates. Maybe the dog did have more brains than most of the cops on scene. Had he been able to speak I am sure the dog would have said "Pepper this @sshole out of the attic. Why send me in there? He's wanted on a gun charge you know. He probably still has it on him." Someones head should roll, regardless. That was just plain stupidity on the part of the OIC.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/MassachusettsCopRant/


----------

